# Kein DVD-Laufwerk in dmesg|/dev

## wolfclaw

Hallo, 

seit dem letzten Kernel-Update oder möglicherweise auch schon bei einem der Kernel-Updates davor, ist mein DVD-Laufwerk nicht mehr auffindbar. In /dev gibt es kein cdrom mehr, dmesg liefer auch keine Information zu einem DVD-Laufwerk. 

Hier meine Laptop-Daten: 

```
lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00007000-00009fff

   Memory behind bridge: fdd00000-fddfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dbc00000-00000000fbbfffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at e080 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at e000 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at febff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1339

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at febf8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fdefffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: fdf00000-fdffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: fe000000-fe0fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: fe100000-fe8fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fbc00000-00000000fdbfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: fe900000-fe9fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at d880 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at febff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=32

   Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 216

   I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at e880 [size=4]

   I/O ports at e800 [size=8]

   I/O ports at e480 [size=4]

   I/O ports at e400 [size=32]

   Memory at febff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/2 Enable+

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1562

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

   Memory at fddf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Expansion ROM at fddc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

   Kernel modules: fglrx

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e5

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 215

   Memory at fdec0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Expansion ROM at fdea0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [48] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data <?>

   Kernel driver in use: atl1

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1101

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

   Memory at fdffe000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1348

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at ac00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at a880 [size=4]

   I/O ports at a800 [size=8]

   I/O ports at a480 [size=4]

   I/O ports at a400 [size=16]

   Memory at fe0fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 01

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

08:00.0 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Turbo Memory Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Turbo Memory Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

   Memory at fe9ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   I/O ports at cc00 [size=128]

   Expansion ROM at fe9e0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [68] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 01

09:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   Memory at feaff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: ohci1394

09:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

   Memory at feaff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

09:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

   Memory at feaff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

09:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

   Memory at feafec00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

09:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

   Memory at feafe800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

```

Dmesg-Ausgabe: 

dmesg | grep -i dvd liefert kein Ergebnis

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, 

wolfclawf

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *wolfclaw wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> seit dem letzten Kernel-Update oder möglicherweise auch schon bei einem der Kernel-Updates davor, ist mein DVD-Laufwerk nicht mehr auffindbar.
> 
> 

 

wenn du einen alten kernel bootest funktioniert es dann noch?

poste mal bitte die relevanten einträge aus deiner .config datei

schuß ins blaugrüne: hast du "Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support"  vergessen?

----------

